# Jersey Aquarium



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Has anyone been to the New Jersey aquarium since it's been remodeled? I have a day coming up where I get to choose what to do :smile:
Just looking for reviews. A friend of mine said a coworker was disappointed with it.....


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

New 2 Fish said:


> Has anyone been to the New Jersey aquarium since it's been remodeled? I have a day coming up where I get to choose what to do :smile:
> Just looking for reviews. A friend of mine said a coworker was disappointed with it.....


I actually really enjoyed it !

I was on assignment from local animal newspaper and had a pleasure to photograph it before they opened up. They spend tons of dollars and honestly I think they did an excellent job. If you are looking for amazing planted tank then you will not find it. But ..... which state aquarium has amazing plante tank ?

Here are some pictures to change your mind


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I wasn't expecting on seeing a Hippo at an aquarium  ... Wow!


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks for the info. Next weekend that it isn't yucky snowing, I'll head there :smile:


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Whoa, a hippo. Now THAT'S cool!

Jersey isn't TOO far from me, may have to consider paying it a visit. I still need to get to Mystic though.. and I hear Baltimore is great too...


----------



## PoisonWaffle (Nov 25, 2005)

I went there when I was in Camden an' Philly this summer!

I thought the 4D movie was a bit cheesy, but I was rather impressed with everything else! I think I'm getting confused between this one an' the National Aquarium in Baltimore...but this is the place that has the big open tank with the coudas an' rays an' stuff, right? That was pretty cool 

I got a bunch of decent pics there... I'll have to post 'em up sometime


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

hippos are scary.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Being a Jersian, I have to make a stop at the aquarium


----------

